# Aggiornare kde 4 svn

## 102376

ho installato kde 4 svn da layman, quindi prima di installare i pacchetti vengono scaricati dall'svn e poi compilati.

ora vorrei sapere come faccio con emerge a dare questo comando 

```
emerge -vat kde-meta:kde-svn
```

 e rinstallare tutti i pacchetti come  la prima volta e quindi aggiornare i pacchetti dall'ultima versione di svn?

----------

## Peach

 *made wrote:*   

> ora vorrei sapere come faccio con emerge a dare questo comando 
> 
> ```
> emerge -vat kde-meta:kde-svn
> ```
> ...

 

la soluzione migliore è usare eix (emerge eix)

```
eix -I --compact --only-names --in-overlay /path/to/overlay/dir | awk 'BEGIN { string="" } { string = string" "$0 } END { system("emerge -pv "string) }'
```

una volta lanciato e visto cosa ti emerge, puoi omettere la 'p' e dare:

```
eix -I --compact --only-names --in-overlay /path/to/overlay/dir | awk 'BEGIN { string="" } { string = string" "$0 } END { system("emerge -v "string) }'
```

fa attenzione che questo comando, poiché troverà già installati tutti i pacchetti, non considererà il loro ordine corretto dovuto alle dipendenze.

----------

## djinnZ

```
eix -I --only-names --in-overlay /path/to/overlay/dir | xargs emerge -F

eix -I --only-names --in-overlay /path/to/overlay/dir | xargs emerge -1
```

 è più semplice e fa meno casini, sempre che non ho capito male cosa vuoi fare.

----------

## Peach

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> eix -I --only-names --in-overlay /path/to/overlay/dir | xargs emerge -F
> 
> ...

 

ancora meglio  :Smile: 

grazie djinnZ

----------

## 102376

grazie, sta funzionando!

----------

## 102376

ma ho un problema, ho notato che mi fa installare anche pacchetti che non centrano con kde 4 come per esempio kde-libs-3.5

vi riporto la lista

```

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.9-r4  

[ebuild   R   ] app-misc/strigi-9999       

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/automoc-9999      

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/soprano-9999      

[ebuild   R   ] app-office/akonadi-server-9999  

[ebuild   R   ] media-sound/phonon-9999         

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/libkonq-3.5.9          

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdeaccessibility-iconthemes-3.5.9  

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kmousetool-3.5.9                   

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kmag-3.5.9                         

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kmouth-3.5.9                       

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kwin-3.5.9-r1                      

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/mimelib-3.5.9                      

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdialog-3.5.9-r1                   

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kcminit-3.5.9                      

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdesu-3.5.9                        

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdebase-data-3.5.9                 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/khotkeys-3.5.9                     

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdenetwork-kfile-plugins-3.5.9     

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kfilereplace-3.5.9                 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kimagemapeditor-3.5.9              

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/klinkstatus-3.5.9                  

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kommander-3.5.9                    

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kxsldbg-3.5.9                      

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/lilo-config-3.5.9                  

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdelibs-9999                       

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdelibs-4.1.67                     

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.5.9            

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kfind-3.5.9                        

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdeaccessibility-meta-3.5.9        

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdeartwork-kwin-styles-3.5.9       

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/libkdegames-9999                   

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdepimlibs-9999                    

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/libkdeedu-9999                     

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/knotify-9999                       

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/libkonq-9999                       

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/libkworkspace-9999                 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/libkcompactdisc-9999               

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/libkcddb-9999                      

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/libtaskmanager-9999                

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.1.67                  

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdesu-9999                         

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kscreensaver-9999                  

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdebase-data-9999                  

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/nepomuk-9999                       

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kcheckpass-9999                    

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/ksplash-9999                       

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kcmshell-9999                      

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/knotify-4.1.67                     

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kde-menu-icons-9999                

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdialog-9999                       

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kurifilter-plugins-9999            

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/solid-9999                         

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdeartwork-iconthemes-9999         

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/amor-9999                          

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/dragonplayer-9999                  

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/drkonqi-9999                       

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/juk-9999                           

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kamera-9999                        

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kappfinder-9999                    

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kbruch-9999                        

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kcolorchooser-9999                 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kde-menu-9999                      

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kwalletd-9999                      

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kiten-9999                         

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/step-9999                          

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kgeography-9999                    

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kig-9999                           

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kpercentage-9999                   

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kfile-9999                         

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kquitapp-9999                      

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdebugdialog-9999                  

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kpasswdserver-9999                 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kwrite-9999                        

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/solid-hardware-9999                

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kuiserver-9999                     

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kinfocenter-9999                   

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/khelpcenter-9999                   

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/knetattach-9999                    

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kioclient-9999                     

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/konsole-9999                       

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/knewstuff-9999                     

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdebase-cursors-9999               

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kstart-9999                        

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/ktimezoned-9999                    

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kiconfinder-9999                   

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kmimetypefinder-9999               

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/renamedlg-plugins-9999             

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/ksystraycmd-9999                   

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/ktraderclient-9999                 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kstartupconfig-9999                

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kstyles-9999                       

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kde-wallpapers-9999                

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kwin-9999                          

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kreadconfig-9999                   

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdeartwork-emoticons-9999          

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdeartwork-styles-9999             

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdeartwork-kworldclock-9999        

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdeartwork-wallpapers-9999         

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdeartwork-colorschemes-9999       

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kgamma-9999                        

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kolourpaint-9999                   

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kruler-9999                        

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/okular-9999                        

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/libksane-9999                      

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/ksnapshot-9999                     

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/svgpart-9999                       

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdegraphics-strigi-analyzer-9999   

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kmix-9999                          

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kteatime-9999                      

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/khelpcenter-3.5.9                  

[ebuild   R   ] app-editors/kile-9999                       

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdeartwork-icewm-themes-9999       

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdeartwork-sounds-9999             

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/korn-3.5.9                         

[ebuild   R   ] net-im/kmess-9999                           

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kode-9999                          

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/libplasma-9999                     

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/libkmahjongg-9999                  

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-9999             

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kcminit-9999                       

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdnssd-9999                        

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/khotkeys-9999                      

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kfind-9999                         

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/soliduiserver-9999                 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdepasswd-9999                     

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/ark-9999                           

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/blinken-9999                       

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/bovo-9999                          

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/dolphin-9999                       

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/gwenview-9999                      

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kanagram-9999                      

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/katomic-9999                       

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kbattleship-9999                   

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kblackbox-9999                     

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kbounce-9999                       

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kcalc-9999                         

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kcharselect-9999                   

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kcron-4.1.67                       

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdessh-9999                        

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdf-9999                           

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kwallet-9999                       

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/ktimer-9999                        

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kgpg-9999                          

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/sweeper-9999                       

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/okteta-9999                        

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kwordquiz-9999                     

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/ktouch-9999                        

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/khangman-9999                      

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kstars-9999                        

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/klettres-9999                      

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kmplot-9999                        

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/marble-9999                        

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kturtle-9999                       

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kfourinline-9999                   

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/knetwalk-9999                      

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/konquest-9999                      

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdiamond-9999                      

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/ksame-9999                         

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/klines-9999                        

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/lskat-9999                         

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kspaceduel-9999                    

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kmines-9999                        

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/ksirk-9999                         

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kolf-9999                          

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kgoldrunner-9999                   

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kiriki-9999                        

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kpat-9999                          

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kubrick-9999                       

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kreversi-9999                      

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/ksudoku-9999                       

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kbreakout-9999                     

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kblocks-9999                       

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/ksquares-9999                      

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/ktuberling-9999                    

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kjumpingcube-9999                  

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kollision-9999                     

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/keditbookmarks-9999                

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/klipper-9999                       

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdeartwork-kscreensaver-9999       

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdemultimedia-kioslaves-9999       

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kscd-9999                          

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/ktux-9999                          

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/krdc-9999                          

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/krfb-9999                          

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kopete-9999                        

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kppp-9999                          

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdenetwork-filesharing-9999        

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kuser-4.1.67                       

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/knetworkconf-4.1.67                

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/ksystemlog-4.1.67                  

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kcontrol-3.5.9                     

[ebuild   R   ] app-cdr/k3b-9999                            

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kfloppy-9999                       

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/libkdepim-9999                     

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/libkleo-9999                       

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/libkholidays-9999                  

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/libkpgp-9999                       

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/plasma-workspace-9999              

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kcontrol-9999                      

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdemaildir-9999                    

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/libksieve-9999                     

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kmailcvt-9999                      

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/mimelib-9999                       

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/konqueror-9999                     

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/ksmserver-9999                     

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kalgebra-9999                      

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kalzium-9999                       

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kate-9999                          

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/superkaramba-9999                  

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/parley-9999                        

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdepim-strigi-analyzer-9999        

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kshisen-9999                       

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kmahjongg-9999                     

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdm-9999                           

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kmenuedit-9999                     

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/plasma-apps-9999                   

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdeartwork-meta-9999               

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdegraphics-meta-9999              

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdemultimedia-meta-9999            

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kweather-9999                      

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kget-9999                          

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/knewsticker-9999

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/konqueror-3.5.9

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdeadmin-meta-4.1.67

[ebuild   R   ] net-p2p/ktorrent-9999

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kontactinterfaces-9999

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/ksysguard-9999

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kalarm-9999

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdeutils-meta-9999

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdeedu-meta-9999

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/akonadi-9999

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kleopatra-9999

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdegames-meta-9999

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/nsplugins-9999

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/systemsettings-9999

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdetoys-meta-9999

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdenetwork-meta-9999

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kitchensync-9999

[ebuild   R   ] media-sound/amarok-1.4.10

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kaddressbook-9999

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kontact-9999

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/knotes-9999

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/krunner-9999

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/akregator-9999

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kjots-9999

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/knode-9999

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kmail-9999

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdepim-kresources-9999

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/korganizer-9999

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdebase-startkde-9999

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdeplasma-addons-9999

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdepim-wizards-9999

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kontact-specialdates-9999

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/ktimetracker-9999

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdebase-meta-9999

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdepim-meta-9999

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kde-meta-9999

```

----------

## djinnZ

se hai un qualsiasi pacchetto (forse k3b) che dipende dal kde 3.x è normale che si porti dietro anche il kdelibs della vecchia versione. Prova a vedere con -aDNuvt chi la chiede.

----------

